
Driving a NES way beyond its limits by putting a Raspberry Pi in the cartridge - raldi
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ar9WRwCiSr0
======
Rychard
The "making of" video for this is also cool. It's linked from this video, but
here's a link just to let everyone know it exists:

[https://youtu.be/hTlNVUmBA28](https://youtu.be/hTlNVUmBA28)

------
skywal_l
Very impressive. But can you plug that to an alien space ship? independence
day style.

------
RobLach
Similar to how time travelers have to interface with our devices.

